# Classic Fighters 2009 (Omaka New Zealand)



## Gavin Conroy (Apr 21, 2009)

Been working flat out with magazine stuff for the last week and am about to give the computer a rest for a week or two but would thought I would post a few pics first.


----------



## Gavin Conroy (Apr 21, 2009)

a few more


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2009)

Amazing shots Gav!! Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2009)

Excellent shots Gavin!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2009)

Great shots there Gavin, many thanks!!!!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wonderful shots


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2009)

With the guys! Great shots mate!


----------



## Pong (Apr 22, 2009)

Impressive shots!


----------



## v2 (Apr 22, 2009)

8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

Excellent pics Gavin, thanks!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow....thats a great set of shots, looks like it was a great 'do. Thanks for posting


----------



## ccheese (Apr 27, 2009)

Great shots.... thank's for sharing them with us....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 27, 2009)

Excellent shots! 

TO


----------

